

No More Harvard Debt - krat0sprakhar
http://nomoreharvarddebt.com/

======
SkyMarshal
Very cool. For anyone interested, there are a bunch of subreddits around this
topic:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/frugal>

Start there, and check the extensive list of subreddits on the right for more.

